# What is the type of this car ?



## terry555 (Jun 2, 2008)

Hello 
any one know the type of this car below


----------



## Jaxo (Feb 21, 2008)

The new 2008 Maserati GranTurismo will debut at the Geneva Auto Show next month. The car will be powered by a 4.2L 400 hp V8. There are also rumors circulating about the car being offered with a 450 hp.

http://www.thetorquereport.com/european_cars/maserati/

Beautiful car.


----------



## daz75 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi...

Yeah its a Maserati GranTurismo S.

Very nice looking car. ray:

Daz.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

it is a silver rider wagon for your kids, kind of pricey but man the fun they will have!!!


----------



## joytime360 (Oct 9, 2007)

Pretty cool with that sliver color.


----------

